# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين ١٧ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ الصحف المريخية ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ  18 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ 2019م

ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ :::::-
 ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ .
 ﺑﻜﺮﻱ: ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺗﻬﺮﺑﺖ ﻣﻨﻲ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻠﻴﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ.
 ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ .. ﻭﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ:
 ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺘﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ .

ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ :::-
 ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ : ﻟﻢ ﺍﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺩﻭﻻﺭﺍ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺍ ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺗﻬﺮﺑﺖ ﻣﻨﻲ .
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺇﻧﺬﺍﺭﺍ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ... ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﺑﺎﻧﺴﻲ:
 ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ.
 ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻜﺜﻒ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ .. ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﺨﺘﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ .
 ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﻘﻂ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻓﺎﻧﺎ ﺑﺎﻓﺎﻧﺎ .. ﻭ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻠﻔﻮﻥ ﻳﻐﺘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 منتخب السودان يسقط أمام جنوب أفريقيا في تصفيات”كان” 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
توقّف  منتخب السودان في”3â€³ نقاط، بعد خسارته للجولة الثانية في تصفيات أمم  أفريقيا”كان” أمام جنوب أفريقيا امس ”الأحد” بهدفٍ دون مقابل في المباراة  التي كانت مسرحها”أورلاندو” بجوهانسبيرج.

وسجّل منتخب جنوب أفريقيا هدفه الوحيد في الدقيقة الـ”44â€³ من الشوط الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب ليبوغانغ فيري.
والنتيجة منحت المنتخب الشهير بـ”البافانا بافنا” أوّل ثلاث نقاط في المجموعة الثالثة بتصفيات”الكان”.
وغدًا”الأثنين”،  يستقبل منتخب ساوتومي نظيره منتخب غانا في مباراة تمثّل أهمية للأخير  لكوّن أنّ الفوز فيها سيمنحه صدارة المجموعة الثالثة.
و”الخميس”، فاز المنتخب الغاني على ضيفه جنوب أفريقيا بهدفين دون مقابل ليحصد ثلاث نقاط في المرحلة الأولى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخوض تجربته الثانية مساء اليوم استعداداً للقمة





يؤدي  المريخ تجربته الثانية مساء اليوم على ملعبه بام درمان استعداداً لمواجهة  الهلال السبت المقبل ضمن الجولة الحادية عشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
ولم  يكشف الجهاز الفني اسم الفريق الذي سيواجهه الفريق مساء اليوم ودياً حيث  يرغب الاحمر في الاستفادة من التجربة حتى تكون خير اعداد للفريق قبل الصدام  مع الهلال السبت المقبل.

وكان  الأحمر خاض تجربته الودية الاولى أمام الامتداد الخرطومي والتي خسرها بهدف  واعتمد فيها الجهاز الفني على اللاعبين البدلاء في ظل غياب ستة من لاعبي  الفريق الأساسيين متواجدين مع المنتخب الوطني بجنوب افريقيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: الإعداد للقمة يمضي بصورة طيبة





قال الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني للمريخ ان اعداد فريقه لمباراة القمة يمضي بصورة طيبة.
وابان  أبوعنجة إنه من خلال التدريبات الأخيرة حرص على تقديم العديد من المحاضرات  التثقيفية للاعبي المريخ والتحدث معهم عن كيفية الإقبال على التمارين  المختلفة والاستعداد للمواجهات التي تنتظر الفريق في الأيام المقبلة ومنها  مباراة القمة يوم السبت المقبل.
وأضاف: وحتى في التدريبات نكون  حريصين على التحدث مع اللاعبين حول تنفيذ التدريبات المختلفة وما هو مطلوب  منهم في المباريات الرسمية والودية بحثاً عن الفائدة الكاملة للفريق.
وتابع  ابوعنجة: قبل مباراة القمة سيكون الحديث كبيراً مع اللاعبين عن مباراة  الديربي وتقديم العديد من النصائح والإرشادات للاعبين حتى يدخلوا للقمة وهم  مسلحين ومشبعين بالكثير من الجاهزية البدنية والفنية والنفسية لأداء  مباراة تليق بفريق المريخ واسمه الكبير.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكثف استعداداته للقمة وعودة منجد والتكت ومايكل للتدريبات
 المكتب الإعلامي
 كثف المريخ من تحضيراته إستعدادا للديربي امام الهلال يوم الثالث والعشرين  من نوفمبر الجاري، وقد أجرى الفريق مساء امس الأحد مرانا قويا بملعبه  بأمدرمان شهد عودة الثلاثي منجد النيل ومحمد هاشم التكت إضافة للغاني مايكل  بينما لم يحضر السماني الصاوي المران نسبة لإصابة طفيفة ألمت به مؤخرا حيث  شمل التدريب على مجموعة من الحركات الإحمائية وحرص الجهاز الفني بقيادة  جمال أبوعنجة وطاقمه المعاون على وضع عدد من الجمل التكتيكية قام اللاعبين  بتنفيذها تمهيدا للمواجهة المرتقبة امام الهلال في قمة الدوري السوداني  الممتاز ومن المنتظر ان يواصل الفريق تحضيراته الجادة للديربي بمنازلة أحد  أندية الدرجة الممتازة.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ يفوز على الموردة
 المكتب الإعلامي
 حقق فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ فوزا ساحقا بلغ (79) سلة ل(48) سلة على  نادي الموردة في ثاني لقاءات الفريق في بطولة دوري السلة بالخرطوم، وقد حضر  اللقاء معتصم مالك المشرف على فريق السلة بالنادي إضافة لمدير الكرة  بالفريق أمير سفاري ومن المنتظر أن يواصل الفريق تحضيراته لباقي المواجهات.









ظ¤

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة الفنية بالمريخ توصي بضم دوشكا الهلال
 .
 .
 طالبت اللجنة الفنية بالمريخ تسجيل شبل الهلال دوشكا في الكشوفات المريخية  وكان الهلال قد امن على تصعيد سفاري بينهما لم يجلس مع دوشكا والذي بات  قريبا من المريخ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفت فسخ التعاقد

 القوة الجوية يهدد بكري المدينة بقرار خطير
 .
 .
 لوّح نادي القوة الجوية العراقي، بتصعيد قضيته مع المهاجم السوداني  الدولي، بكري عبد القادر )المدينة( إلى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم )فيفا(،  بعد ما غادر اللاعب إلى بلاده، ولم يعد، بعد توقيع عقد احترافي لمدة موسم  واحد، على سبيل الإعارة من نادي المريخ السوداني.
  وقال أمين السر بنادي القوة الجوية، جاسم قاطع،  بكري لم يلتزم بمدة  الإجازة، وتغيب عن تدريبات الفريق الذي يستعد لمواجهة مولودية الجزائر في  إياب ثمن نهائي كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال(.
 وأضاف "الإدارة  وجهت للاعب السوداني إنذاراً وحددت لهمدة إن لم يلتحق فستكون مجبرة لشكوى  اللاعب لدى الاتحاد الدولي، وتطبيق اللوائح بحقه، فلا يمكن أن يتغيب عن  التدريبات رغم الاستعدادات الجارية لزملائه".
 وتابع "الجهاز الفني  أبدى امتعاضه من تغيب اللاعب والإدارة ستكون حازمة باتخاذ القرارات  المناسبة لأن اللاعب المحترف يجب أن يكون أكثر التزامًا بالتدريبات لكن  للأسف لم يلتزم اللاعب السوداني بتدريباته".










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة السودان وجنوب افريقيا التى جرت بالامس وخسرها منتخبنا (0-1) ..


















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والهلال  يتنافسان على نجم المنتخب عزام عادل
 .
 .
  تفيد مصادر صحفية أن المريح والهلال يتنافسان بقوة للفوز بخدمات اللاعب  عزام عادل نجم المنتخب الوطني وفريق الخرطوم احد اندية الدرجة الممتاز  السوداني وتفيد المصادر أن الحرطوم رفض الرد على عرض القمة في الوقت الراهن












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المربخ يفاوض شيبوب رسميا
 .
 .
  دخل نادي المريخ في مفاوضات مع اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب لاعب سيمبا  التنزاني الحالي والفريق الاسبق وذلك بغرض التعاقد معه خلال فترة  الانتقالات المقبلة وتفيد المتابعات أن اللاعب ابدى موافقته في العودة  للمريخ في حالة تلبية العرض لطموحه










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القوة الجوية تهدد العقرب









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الممتاز حتى نهاية مباراة الامس









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات قوية لمجلس إدارة القوة الجوية العراقي تجاه بكري المدينة
 .
 .
 بحسب الصحافة العراقية، وجه القوة الجوية إنذارا لبكري المدينة بعد ان  تغيب عن تدريبات الفريق بعد أن حصل على إجازة قصيرة، وغادر إلى بلاده، لكنه  لم يعد إلى العراق بعد.
 وقال جاسم قاطع أمين سر القوة الجوية، في  تصريحات: إن “بكري لم يلتزم بمدة الإجازة، وتغيب عن تدريبات الفريق الذي  يستعد لمواجهة مولودية الجزائر في إياب ثمن نهائي كأس محمد السادس للأندية  الأبطال”.

 وأضاف “الإدارة وجهت  للاعب السوداني إنذارًا وحددت له مدة، وإن لم يلتحق بالفريق فستكون مجبرة  لشكوى اللاعب لدى الاتحاد الدولي، وتطبيق اللوائح بحقه، فلا يمكن أن يتغيب  عن التدريبات رغم الاستعدادات الجارية لزملائه”.
 وتابع “الجهاز  الفني أبدى امتعاضه من تغيب اللاعب والإدارة ستكون حازمة باتخاذ القرارات  المناسبة لأن اللاعب المحترف يجب أن يكون أكثر التزامًا بالتدريبات لكن  للأسف لم يلتزم اللاعب السوداني بتدريباته”.
 يذكر أن اللاعب، التحق بالفريق بوقت متأخر من الانتقالات الصيفية هذا الموسم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصراع يشتد بين الكاردينال ورابطة المريخ بالدوحة حول الغربال.
 .
 .
 بات مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن هدفا أساسيا لرئيس نادي الهلال أشرف سيد  أحمد الكاردينال بعد أن أغراه بمبلغ (100) ألف دولار، غير أن رابطة مشجعي  المريخ بدولة قطر عرضت على اللاعب مبلغا مماثلا.
 وأفادت مصادر موثوقة  أن الكاردينال رهن نجاح تسجيلات ناديه بإعادة اللاعب من جديد لصفوف الهلال،  وأشارت المصادر أن الغربال يفضل الاستمرار مع المريخ حال تساوي العرض الذي  قدمه الأزرق مع المبلغ الذي رصدته رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة.

 وينتظر أن تشهد الساعات القادمة مزادا حول اللاعب الذي يعد المهاجم الأفضل في البلاد.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل بهدف يسيطر على مباراة الشرطة القضارف والأهلي الخرطوم
 .
 .

 سيطر التعادل بهدف لكل على نتيجة مباراة فريقي الشرطة القضارف والاهلي الخرطوم التي جرت عصر امس بملعب القضارف ضمن

  مباريات الجوله التاسعة للدوري الممتاز، تقدم الاهلي بالنتيجة في الدقيقة  “29” وأدرك الشرطة التعادل عبر المهاجم زاهر في الدقيقة “32” بهذا التعادل  يرتفع الشرطة برصيده الى “10” نقاط والاهلي إلى (6) نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال فاوضه ..المريخ يغري الزلفاني مجددا لديار الاحمر
 .
 .
  اجرى نادي المريخ  اتصالا بالمدير الفني الاسبق للنادي الزلفاني وذلك بغرض  دعوته مجددا للعودة الى العمل بالاطار الفني للاحمر رفقة جمال ابوعنجة بعد  ان توصل لقناعة ان الجزائري لا يملك ما يقدمه وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان  المدرب التونسي يدرس عرضا من الهلال ويتوقع ان يرد على المريخ خلال الساعات  المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سومانا يتلقي عرضا من الهلال وآخر من الوطني
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر  اعلامية ان لاعب المريخ السابق مجيد سومانا الذي ينشط في الدوري الخليجي  تلقى عرضا من الهلال بغرض التعاقد معه في الانتدابات الشتوية فيما ينافس  الازرق الخرطوم الوطني على اللاعب وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان الوطني قدم  عرضا ماليا ضخما قدره 70 الف دولار في الموسم الواحد للاعب بجانب 4 الف  دولار راتبا شهريا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يخسر من الاولاد بعد ملحمة تاريخية في التصفيات الافريفية
  .
 .
 خسر المنتخب السودان من نظيره الجنوب افريقي بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي  جمعتهما عصر الاحد على ملعب اورلاندو بايرتوس الجنوب افريقي وذلك ضمن  مباريات الجولة الثانية لحساب المجموعة الثالثة
 انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف  للمنتخب الجنوب افريقي وفيه تعرض المنتخب السوداني للضغط من قبل الاولاد  ونجح فيه الحارس ابوعشرين في الحد من خطورة كرات ووجد فيه اللاعب رمضان عجب  فرصة على طبق من ذهب لاحراز التقدم قبل ان يحرز الاولاد هدف السبق في الدقيقة 45 من الحصة الاولي
 في الشوط الثاني تغير شكل المنتخب الوطني السوداني وقاسم جنوب افريقيا  الندية ووصل الى مرمي الاولاد كثيرا وهدد السودان مرمي جنوب افريقيا كثيرا  ولكن الحظ عانده لينتهي اللقاء بفوز جنوب افريقيا بهدف دون مقابل ليحتل  جنوب افريقيا المركز الثالث بفارق الاهداف عن صقور الجديان










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اندية الخرطوم تقرر سحب الثقة من ونسي
 .
 .
 عقدت اندية الخرطوم  جلسة في الخرطوم امس قررت فيها سحب الثقة من مرشح المؤتمر الوطني باتحاد  الخرطوم ونسي وضرورة الدعوة لجمعية عمومية لاختيار رئيس من الخرطوم والوسط  الرياضي وكانت امانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني قد مقلبت اندية الخرطوم ولم  تسلمها الدعم الذي وعدت به قبل الانتخابات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم فى الساحة 
 مأمون أبو شيبة
 اعيدوا العقرب للمنتخب
 .
 * خسر منتخبنا الوطني أمس أمام نظيره الجنوب أفريقي الأكثر من عادي..
 * الخسارة جاءت بهدف وحيد وكان يمكن أن تتضاعف بسبب انكماش منتخبنا وتكتله  للدفاع طوال زمن الشوط الأول وكأننا نواجه منتخب البرازيل.. وقد تطايرت  الفرص من أصحاب الأرض كما تألق الحارس أبوعشرين لنفلت من هزيمة ثقيلة..

  * طوال زمن الشوط الأول لم يظهر منتخبنا أي قوة وهيبة ولم يشكل أي خطورة  هجومية.. وفي الحصة الثانية هدأ أصحاب الأرض وقللوا الضغط الهجومي علينا  ومالوا للعب بتوازن، ومع ذلك جاءت طلعاتنا الهجومية المتقطعة خجولة  لافتقارنا للمهاجمين من أصحاب الحنكة والخبرة الدولية..
 * المنتخب في حاجة ماسة لجهود صاحب القلب الحار في المباريات الدولية وابن البلد الحمش بكري المدينة..
  * مدرب منتخبنا أفصح عن حاجته الكبيرة للاعب مثل العقرب.. وكذلك السيد  برقو قال إنه يبحث عن صيغة قانونية لدعم المنتخب ببكري المدينة، وذلك بعد  فضيحة الهزيمة أمام تنزانيا والفشل في الصعود حتى لنهائيات المحليين!!
  * ولكن المشكلة وقوف الديكتاتور الحاقد شداد كعقبة أمام استفادة منتخب  البلد من جهود العقرب.. فالديكتاتور الحاقد يقدم اشباع نزواته الشخصية وبث  سمومه وأحقاده على مصلحة الوطن..
 * كما أن حشد مشجعي الهلال  المتعصبين والمتربصين في لجان الاتحاد وتقديمهم مصلحة ناديهم على مصلحة  الوطن سيدفع ثمنه السودان.. ونحن لا يسعنا إلا أن ندعو الله ليخلص الوطن من  هذه الطغمة الحاقدة الفاسدة والمتربصة.. حتى تعود القوة والهيبة لمنتخبنا  الوطني..
 * انتهت مهمة المنتخب وستتحول كل الأنظار للقاء القمة  المعلن يوم السبت.. والذي سيواجه فيه المريخ صعوبة بالغة فكل الظروف ستكون  ضده وعلى رأسها التحكيم.
 * المريخ الذي خسر تجربة الامتداد وقبلها  فشله في إحراز أي هدف في مباراتي حي العرب والخرطوم على ملعبه، تأكد إنه  يعاني من نقص هجومي مريع بعد فقدان الغربال والعقرب.. وتأخر استعادة سيف  تيري لمستواه.. وعدم جدوى الاعتماد على اللاعبين النعسان وشلش.
 *  الظروف ليست في صالح المريخ ولكن الأمل في دفاع المريخ والحارس أبوعشرين  للمحافظة على نظافة الشباك.. ونسأل الله أن يتحقق الفوز للأحمر يوم السبت  ولو بهدف ستروبيا مسروق في مرمى جمال سالم.
 ورحل رجل المريخ القوي
  * الموت حق وسبيل الأولين والآخرين.. لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده  بأجل مُسمى.. الحمد لله على قضاء الله وقدره.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
  * تواصلت قافلة الرحيل المر لقمم واهرامات المريخ وصفوة رجاله، فقبل أن  تجف دموع فراق الأديب مؤمن الغالي وهرم أعلام المريخ وشيخ الطريقة المريخية  أحمد محمد الحسن، نعى الناعي أمس قطب المريخ والإداري القوي المقاتل  والسيف البتار اللواء سيف النصر اسماعيل مكي..
 * رغم أن الفقيد سبف  النصر من قبائلنا الركابية، لكننا عرفناه في محراب المريخ أبان عقد  التسعينات عندما ظهر كناشط مع الكوادر الشبابية المريخية المقاتلة..
  * رسخ اسم جناب (سيف النصر) سريعاً وبقوة وسط الكيان المريخي.. لما تميز  به من خصال رجال القوات النظامية القوة والثبات والشجاعة والنشاط الدافق  لخدمة الكيان والدفاع عنه ورفع شأنه.
 * شارك المقاتل سيف النصر  بفاعلية مع كوماندوز شباب المريخ في معلرك التسجيلات التاريخية لكسب درر  الكرة السودانية فاروق جبرة وأسعد التوم والملك فيصل العجب ونجم الدين  أبوحشيش وغيرهم من درر الكرة السودانية في ذلك العهد..
 * ولم يكن  سيف النصر ناشطاً ومقاتلاً مريخياً فحسب.. فقد كان أديباً وصاحب حجة ينافح  ويدافع عن المريخ بالكلمة والقلم في كل المواقع.. ويكفي إن كل من يراه كان  يحس بهيبة المريخ وقوته..
 * اللهم تقبل عبدك سيف النصر بكرمك وعفوك  وإحسانك وانزله منزل صدق عندك في الفردوس الأعلى، اللهم ارحمه، واغفر له،  واعف عنه، وأكرم نزله، ووسع مدخله، وتغمده بواسع رحمتك، وأدخله فسيح الجنات  مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقاً.. وألهم اسرته وأهله ورفاقه  وأصدقاءه والأسرة المريخية وأسرة الشرطة الصبر وحسن العزاء..
 * إن العين لتدمع، وإن القلب ليحزن، وإنا لفراقك لمحزونون يا سيف، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي الله، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عرض خليجي لهداف المنتخب ياسر مزمل
 .
 .
  دخل نادي الجزيرة  الاماراتي طرفا في كسب توقيع لاعب المنتخب والاهلي شندي ياسر مزمل الذي  يتنافس عليه الهلال والمريخ وتفيد مصادرأن نادي الجزيرة حصل على اشرطة لاعب  الاهلي شندي عبر احد السودانيين المقيمين في الامارات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمنتخب البرازيلي تحت 17 عام يهزم المكسيك بهدفين لهدف ويتوج بلقب #كاس_العالم للناشئين للمره الرابعه في تاريخه 
 البرازيل (2)المكسيك (1)
#U17WC
#زول_سبورت












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • فرنسا تختتم رحلة التصفيات بالفوز على ألبانيا
 • إنجلترا تختم التصفيات الأوروبية باكتساح كوسوفو
 • نهاية سعيدة لمسيرة تركيا في التصفيات الأوروبية بفوزه على أندورا
 • لوكسمبرج ضحية الانتصارات المئوية للبرتغال
 • تعادل صربيا وأوكرانيا في تصفيات اليورو
 • الجابون تُسقط أنجولا وتنفرد بالصدارة .. وغينيا تعبر ناميبيا
 • الكاميرون تفوز على رواندا بصعوبة .. ومالي تتغلب على تشاد
 • نيجيريا تضرب ليسوتو برباعية في التصفيات الإفريقية
 • بنين تهزم سيراليون بصعوبة في التصفيات الأفريقية
 • البرازيل تحسم كأس العالم للناشئين بالفوز على المكسيك
 • فرنسا ثالثة العالم للناشئين على حساب هولندا
 • مولودية الجزائر يرتقي للصدارة بفوز صعب على أهلي البرج
 • الإسباني باو توريس مدافع فياريال على رادر آرسنال
 • ليفانتي يجدد عقد مدربه حتى 2023
 • خليجي 24 تتأهب لمحو كابوس النسخة الماضية
 • بوجبا نجم اليونايتد يقترب من الانتظام في التدريبات الجماعية للفريق
 • تجديد عقد فالفيردي يحرم هنري من تدريب برشلونة
 • تعديلات على المسابقات الإماراتية بسبب كأس الخليج
 • فان دايك يغادر معسكر هولندا بشكل مفاجئ
 • فيرجسون: مودريتش مثال رائع للاعبين الشباب
 • ديشامب عن قرعة اليورو: المعايير تغيرت
 • جريزمان: لقب اليورو هدفنا.. ومئوية ديشامب بلا عيوب
 • جريزمان متحديًا: السعادة مع برشلونة ستأتي
 • ساوثجيت: هجومنا المرتد بلا رحمة
 • رسميًا.. نقل مواجهة كوت ديفوار وغانا إلى ستاد القاهرة
 • مانشيني: فوجئت بسرعة استيعاب لاعبي إيطاليا لأفكاري
 • رونالدو: لعبنا في حقل بطاطس ..وساري كان محقًا في استبدالي
 • أبيدال: قرار الاستمرار بيد فالفيردي.. وبارتوميو يحادث وكلاء ميسي
 • أبيدال: دي ليخت لم يرغب في الانضمام لبرشلونة ..وراكيتيتش سيحدد مستقبله بنفسه
 • فيرنر: ليفاندوفسكي مثل رونالدو وميسي
 • مدرب رومانيا: أرفض التطاول.. ولم أحسم مستقبلي بعد
 • بونوتشي: إيطاليا تأتي خلف الثلاثي القوي
 • مدرب البرتغال: عانينا من أرضية الملعب.. واللاعبون أظهروا شخصيتهم
 • مدرب صربيا: ديوكوفيتش في حالة جيدة
 • فيرمينو: أحب صناعة الأهداف.. وسأبقى دائما على هذا الحال
 • كوفاسيتش: عشت سنوات صعبة في ريال مدريد
 • مدرب العراق: سنواجه البحرين بأسلوب مختلف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :
 * جزر القمر (-- : --) مصر الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 1 

 * غامبيا (-- : --) الكونغو الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * الرأس الأخضر (-- : --) موزمبيق الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * كينيا (-- : --) توغو الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * ساوتومي و برينسيب (-- : --) غانا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * بوتسوانا (-- : --) الجزائر الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 

——————————————

 ◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

 * جبل طارق (-- : --) سويسرا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * إيرلندا (-- : --) الدانمارك الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 11

 * إيطاليا (-- : --) أرمينيا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ليشتنشتاين (-- : --) البوسنة والهرسك الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 10

 * اليونان (-- : --) فنلندا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 12

 * إسبانيا (-- : --) رومانيا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * مالطة (-- : --) النرويج الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * السويد (-- : --) جزر فاروه الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 6

——————————————

 ◄ مباريات دولية ودية 🌏 - منتخبات :

 * الأرجنتين (-- : --) أوروغواي الساعة : 21:15 .. القناة : beIN 13



——————————————
  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * الشرطة القضارف (1 : 1) أهلي الخرطوم
 * حي العرب بورتسودان (3 : 2) أهلي عطبرة 
——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :
 * جنوب إفريقيا (1 : 0) السودان
 * أوغندا (2 : 0) مالاوي
 * إسواتيني (1 : 4) السينغال
 * جنوب السودان (0 : 2) بوركينا فاسو
 * تشاد (0 : 2) مالي
 * بنين (1 : 0) سيراليون
 * غينيا (2 : 0) ناميبيا
 * رواندا (0 : 1) الكاميرون
 * الكونغو (3 : 0) غينيا بيساو
 * ليسوثو (2 : 4) نيجيريا
——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * صربيا (2 : 2) أوكرانيا
 * لوكسمبرج (0 : 2) البرتغال
 * كوسوفو (0 : 4) إنجلترا
 * بلغاريا (1 : 0) التشيك
 * مولدوفا (1 : 2) أيسلندا
 * أندورا (0 : 2) تركيا
 * ألبانيا (0 : 2) فرنسا
——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌍  النهائي : 
 * المكسيك (1 : 2) البرازيل
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”: زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش يقترب من خط النهاية

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
  قالت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ اتحاد كرة القدم يعتزم عدم تجديد عقد  مدرب المنتخب الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغارزيتش الذي ينتهي في الثلاثين من نوفمبر  الجاري.
 وفي وقتٍ سابق، كشف رئيس  لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية حسن برقو عن رفعهم لتوصية إلى مجلس اتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني لتعديل الجهاز الفني مع الإبقاء على الكادر الوطني، غير أنّ رئيس  الاتحاد كمال شداد رفض إقالته، ودعا إلى انتظار نهاية عقده، ومن ثمّ تقييم  فترته بصورة كاملة.
 وودّع منتخب صقور الجديان منافسة بطولة أمم  أفريقيا للمحليين بعد خسارته أمام تنزانيا بهدفين مقابل هدف في مباراة  الإياب بالخرطوم، رغم فوزه بهدفٍ دون رد ذهابًا.
 وأشارت مصادر  موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ زدرافكو لم يتلقَ أيّ عرضًا رسميًا من اتحاد  كرة القدم السوداني، ما عضّد برحيله أواخر الشهر الجاري عن تدريب صقور  الجديان.
 وبرز عديد من الأسماء مؤخرًا، لتولي منصب مسؤولية الإشراف فنيًا على المنتخب من بينها مدرب الخرطوم الوطني الحالي إبراهيم حسين.
  وأشارت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ خيار التعاقد مع طاقم تدريب أجنبي  سيكون مرهونًا بنتائج المنتخب في بطولة تصفيات أمم أفريقيا”كان”.
  ويحتّل المنتخب السوداني المرتبة الأولى في المجموعة الثالثة من  تصفيات”كان” برصيد ثلاث نقاط بعد فوزه على ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف في المرحلة  الأولى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فضيحة #فســـاد حوض سباحة المريخ 
 القصة كالأتي : 

 منذ  أسبوع كامل   قام  إداريي نادي المريخ اقتحام   مسبح النادي  واغلاقه .. 
 هدد المستأحر واوعد 
 مر الاسبوع   دون أن تشهد القضية أية تطورات جديدة.. 
 ولم يتلق النادي كذلك أي إستدعاءات من الجهات القانونية التي قيل أن  الشركة المسؤولة عن حوض السباحة قد لجأت إليها بعد أن تم طردها وإغلاق  المسبح.. ولكن.. 
 في هذا الأسبوع كانت الكواليس تغلى  بتطورات مدهشة وغريبة حول نفس القضية.. 
 وتدفقت معلومات كثيرة جدا قد تسهم في إدانة أطراف عديدة كانت لها دور في  العقد المبرم بين نادي المريخ وشركة () وربما أدانت بعض الأفراد.. وتكشفت  بعض الحقائق الصادمة في خضم ذلك.. أولها أن المريخ لم تدخله أموال من  عائدات المسبح  طيلة عشر سنوات مضت على ولم يستفد النادي من الإمتيازات  المنصوص عنها في العقد.. والمفاجأة الكبرى التي ألجمت المتابعين أن إسم  الشركة اتضح انه  غير موجودة لدى المسجل التجاري .. 
 مما يعني أنها شركة وهمية أو على الأقل مخالفة لقانون الشركات.
 وكان النادي قد أعتزم مقاضاة هذه الشركة لعدم إلتزامها بشروط العقد.. خاصة  وأن المريخ لم يستفد منها طيلة عشر سنوات منذ تأسيس الحوض وحتى تأريخه..  وتمضي إجراءات التقاضي على قدم وساق . 
 اما بالنسبة للعقد نفسه فهنالك عدة تساؤلات : 
 اولا الشركة وهمية ولا وجود لها . فباي صفه توقع مع المريخ . 
 ثانيا في العقد لم ينوب عن المريخ اي مندوب من المجلس .. فقط اسم المريخ والختم ونفس الامر للشركة . 
 ثالثا التفاصيل المالية مجحفة جداً في الخمس سنوات الاولي يدفع المؤجر 1500 جنية فقط وفي الخمس سنوات الاخيرة يدفع 4000 الف
 رابعا" طيلة عشرة سنوات لم يدفع اي مليم . 
 خامسا" تم منح المؤجر دكانين كمخازن بدون اي ايجار ولا حتي بجنية واحد . 
 وسادسا"  من هو المستفيد  من مثل هذا العقد المجحف وماهي اسباب عدم دفعهم للايجار ؟ 
 والامر الاخيير من يقف ويحمي هذه الشركة الوهمية ؟ 
 الايام كفيلة علي كشف المستور





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة -------امير عوض

 اعارة العقرب
#ووااوواا
 وضع اللاعب بكري المدينة النقاط علي الحروف خلال لقائه مع المتميز حسن  بشير و الذي أوضح خلاله بأن ناديه الجديد لم يلتزم ببنود الاعارة و لم يقم  بتسليم اللاعب دولاراً واحداً من مقدم العقد المتفق عليه و المقدر بخمسون  ألف دولار.
 العقرب مكث في العراق أسبوعاً كاملاً في انتظار إيفاء  ناديه الجديد بإلتزامه المالي.. و برغم انتظاره لم ينل من وعود إداريي  القوة الجوية العراقي سوي السراب و التسويف.
 الملاريا اللعينة طاردت  اللاعب في ديار الرافدين.. و هنا جاء الاقتراح من منسوبي النادي العراقي  بضرورة سفر اللاعب للسودان بحثاً عن علاج الملاريا لعدم توفره في بلادهم.
  بكري عاد للخرطوم (علي نفقته الخاصة) حيث لم تتكرم الادارة العراقية  بالاشراف علي سفر اللاعب.. و الأدهي و الأمرّ من ذلك هو حديثهم عن فسخ  العقد مع اللاعب خوفاً من نقل العدوي لزملائه!!
 التخبط الاداري  العراقي تواصل في مسعاه حيث طالبوا نادي المريخ بإرجاع قيمة الصفقة التي  أبرمها معهم بعد أن قرروا المضي قدماً في خطوات فسخ العقد!!
 بدايةً  نفيد الاخوة في نادي القوة الجوية العراقي بأن نادي المريخ انتفت وضعيته في  العلاقة التي تجمعهم مع اللاعب بكري عبدالقادر بمجرد توقيع عقد الاعارة  الذي يجمعه بناديهم.
 لا علاقة لنادي المريخ بسفر اللاعب بكري أو  عودته أو حتي اخلاله بأي بند من بنود الاعارة كعدم اللعب بتاتاً لناديه  الجديد.. و ما يحكم علاقة بكري و القوة الجوية هو الفيفا فقط و التي ستنظر  لحيثيات و دفوعات اللاعب بمعزل عن ناديه الأساسي (المريخ).
 بكري  مرتبط مع القوة الجوية بعقد اعارة.. و هنا لا يملك المريخ أي سلطة ليمارسها  علي اللاعب لحين نهاية فترة الاعارة.. و بالتأكيد فالمريخ ليس ولي أمر  للاعبيه ليأمرهم بالسفر أو اللعب أو العودة للوطن.
 الفيفا فقط أمام  القوة الجوية.. و فيها سينال اللاعب أو النادي حقوقهم كاملة.. و ساعتها  سيندم منسوبوا النادي علي ذهابهم اليها بسبب اخلالهم ببنود الاعارة و عدم  دفعهم لمقدم العقد للعقرب.
 أما بقية الحديث حول ارجاع نصيب المريخ  من الصفقة فهو أمرٌ مضحك و يدعو للرثاء علي حالة الوهن الاداري التي تعتري  ادارة القوة الجوية.
 المريخ كنادي أوفي بما عليه و وقع علي اعارة  لاعبه لكم و قبض أمواله الخاصة بالصفقة و لا يهمه كثيراً أو يعنيه قرار  القوة الجوية بفسخ عقد الاعارة مع اللاعب.
 اعارة اللاعبين ليست  بضاعة قابلة للأخذ و الرد.. و لا يوجد نادي في العالم استعار أو اشتري  لاعباً من نادٍ آخر و عاد بعدها بشهور مطالباً بإسترداد ما دفعه بسبب نيته  في التراجع عن الصفقة.
 علي الادارة العراقية أن تعلم حدود ما  تملكه.. و ما تملكه الآن هو عقد اعارة محدد بأجل معلوم مع اللاعب بكري..  فإن شآؤوا استمروا مع اللاعب و إلا فاليفسخوا عقدهم معه بدون ادخال المريخ  في الأمر.
 أذهبوا للفيفا.. أو أفسخوا العقد.. أو خللوه.. فلن يعنينا من قريب أو من بعيد.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 المريخ منح بكري جزءاً من قيمة الصفقة مقابل التجديد لعامين و نصف.
 المريخ حرّ في توزيع نصيبه من الصفقة.. و ما ناله بكري من مال هو ملك حرّ للمريخ فقط.
 هل يعتقد الاخوة العراقيين بأن الثلاثين ألف دولار التي نالها بكري من المريخ تخصهم و أنه سيلعب معهم لأنه قبضها من المريخ؟
 أمنحوا اللاعب حقه في مقدم العقد إن رمتم في عودته اليكم و الا فأذهبوا للفيفا أو أضربوا راسكم في أقرب حيطة.
 خسر منتخبنا الوطني لقائه الثاني في التصفيات أمام مضيفه الجنوب أفريقي بهدف اللاعب (فيري) مع خواتيم الشوط الأول.
 منتخبنا ظهر بمظهر جيد الي حدٍ ما.. و افتقد كثيراً للحنكة الفنية علي الدكة في ظل ادارة مدربه المغمور للقاء.
  تحدثنا بالأمس عن ضرورة مقارعة الخصم الهجمات و محاولة اللعب بملعبه و عدم  التقوقع في الثلث الأخير و للأسف فقد وضع المدرب لاعبيه تحت الضغط أغلب  فترات المباراة.
 جنوب أفريقيا امتلكت زمام المباراة بنسبة سيطرة بلغت 62% مقابل 38% فقط لمنتخبنا الوطني.
 منتخبنا سدد 5 كرات واحدة فقط كانت في المرمي.. مقابل 14 تسديدة للبافانا بافانا 8 منها كانت بين خشبات مرمي أبو عشرين.
 المنتخب لم يستفد من الضربات الثابتة و أضاع ركنيتين حصل عليهما بفعل سوء التنفيذ.
 دخول الشغيل و نزار منح منتخبنا أفضلية التحكم في خط الوسط و فك الضغط الهائل علي دفاعاته.
 أبو عشرين كان نجماً فوق العادة و أعاد للذاكرة توهجه في البطولة العربية في الموسم الماضي.
 الشعلة قاتل وحيداً و لم يجد الدعم اللازم من العجب المقيد بالواجبات الدفاعية.
  وضح منذ الشوط الاول ان جنوب افريقيا تلعب باسمها القديم فقط و ان منتخبها  الحالي ينقصه الكثير من وهج التأريخ السابق للبافانا بافانا.
 توقعنا تغييراً جذرياً في شوط المدربين بعد أن تكشفت الحقيقة أمام ناظريّ الجهاز الفني.. و لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي.
 منتخبنا يحتاج لاطار فني مقتدر ليتقدم للامام عطفاً علي القدرات الفنية العالية لأغلب نجومه.
  بالنتيجة التي انتهت عليها المواجهة ما زلنا متقدمين علي جنوب أفريقيا  بفارق الاهداف علي أمل التعويض في باقي المباريات في العام القادم بإذن  الله.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 القمة القادمة هي الأهم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التكت يتلقى عرضًا رسميًا يفوق”مليار”
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
علم”باج  نيوز” أنّ لاعب المريخ محمد هاشم التكت تلقى عرضًا رسميًا من مجلس المريخ  لتجديد تعاقده، بلغ بحسب مصادر موثوقة مبلغ مليار جنيه.
وفي أكتوبر المنصرم، انتهى عقد اللاعب التكت مع المريخ، وسط أنباء عن اقترابه من ارتداء شعار الهلال.
وبحسب مصدر لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ التكت تلقى اتصالات هاتفية من نادي الهلال غير أنّها لم تكن بصورة رسمية.
وانضم محمد هاشم التكت إلى المريخ الخرطوم، قادمًا من نادي الأمل عطبرة في العام 2016 بعقدٍ لمدة ثلاث أعوام.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لشرطة يفلت من الخسارة أمام الأهلي الخرطوم


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الشرطة 
أفلت  الشرطة القضارف من الخسارة على ملعبه، وخرج متعادلا مع ضيفه الأهلي  الخرطوم (1/1)، اليوم الأحد ضمن الأسبوع التاسع لمسابقة الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.

تقدم الأهلي بهدف لمهاجمه محمد سعيد ود أبوك في الدقيقة  30، وتعادل زاهر توتو للشرطة، وهو التعادل الثالث على التوالي للشرطة على  ملعبه، بعد مباراتي حي العرب بورتسودان والأهلي مروي.




ورفع الشرطة رصيده إلى 10 نقاط في المركز الحادي عشر، فيما أصبح رصيد الأهلي الخرطوم 6 نقاط في المركز السادس عشر وقبل الأخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوركينا فاسو تفوز علي منتخب جنوب السودان والجماهير تحول المباراة الي كرنفال كبير   ..
 كتب / الفرزدق

 فاز المنتخب البوركيني فاسو بنتيجة 1/2 علي نظيره المنتخب الجنوب سوداني  ليتمكن من الظفر ب 3 نقاط مهمة في مسيرته نحو التأهل لكأس امم افريقيا  المقرر قيامها بالكاميرون 2021م
 وتغلب منتخب بوركينا فاسو  علي منتخب  جنوب السودان علي ارض ملعب استاد الخرطوم العتيق وأمام قاعدة جماهيرية  كبيرة من السودان الجنوبي والسودان و الهدفين تم احرازهم في شوط المباراة  الأول
 وأحرز الجنوب هدفه في منتصف الشوط الثاني
 ومن جانبه قدم جمهور منتخب جنوب السودان  الذي  احتشد بكثافة في المدرجات  الشعبية  لوحة فنية جميلة من رقصات شعبية وموسيقي واغاني وطنية  وهتافات  ثورية  حماسية علي غرار ما بنرجع الا الجنوب يرجع
 ومن جانب آخر 
  قام المسؤولين في اتحاد الخرطوم  بصيانة شيخ الاستادات الخرطوم من ترميمات  في مدخل المقصورة الرئيسية والحمامات وتشغيل التكييف وماعدا ذلك كان صفرا  كبيرا حيث ظهرت مقاعد الاستاد في حالة يرثي لها مليئة بالاتربة ومخلوعة من  مكانها وبعضها واقع علي الارض ومرمية في مدخل ممرات اللاعبين مما جعل معظم  الجمهور واقفا علي قدميه طوال زمن المباراة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات امس
 تصفيات امم أفريقيا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اختيار اللاعب  عماد الصيني للمنتخب الاولومبي المشارك في سيكافا 










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نادٍ يستنجد بوالٍ لحسم صفقة برهان تيه
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أفادت  مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ نادي الرابطة كوستي دخل في مفاوضاتٍ جادة  مع المدرب برهان تيه من أجلّ الإشراف على تدريب الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة،  مستنجدًا في الوقت ذاته بوالي النيل الأبيض.
والمدرب برهان تيه، يتولى في الوقت الراهن المهمة الفنية للأهلي الخرطوم.
وبحسب المصدر فإنّ برهان تيه تلقى اتصالاً رسميًا من مسؤولي نادي الرابطة كوستي، غير أنّه لم يحسم وجهته بعد.
ويحتّل الفريق الشهير بـ”أصحاب السعادة” المرتبة العاشرة في روليت الدوري الممتاز، برصيد”11â€³ نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يتوقف عن التدريبات ويتراجع عن خوض تجربة ودية
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أمنّ  الجهاز الفني للهلال بقيادة صلاح أحمد آدم على منح اللاعبين راحة عن  التدريبات اليوم”الأثنين”، فيما سيعاود الفريق التحضيرات بصورة عادية  غدًا”الثلاثاء”.
و”الأحد”، خاض الهلال تدريبًا على ملعبه بـ”الجوهرة الزرقاء”، شارك فيه مجموعة من اللاعبين الشباب.
وبحسب  الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”الأثنين”، فإنّ الطاقم الفني للفريق قرّر  الاكتفاء بالتدريبات حتى مباراة القمّة، دون خوض أيّ تجربة وديّة.
والهلال سيحل السبت المقبل ضيفًا على المريخ ضمن المرحلة العاشرة من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
ويترقّب”الأزرق” خلال الساعات المقبلة انضمام لاعبيه الدوليين للتحضيرات بعد الفراغ من استحقاقات المنتخب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محمد عبد الرحمن يخطف الأضواء في الجزائر..و”باج نيوز” يكشف التفاصيل
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
خطف  لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن الأضواء في الجزائر، وذلك بعد اهتمام الصحافة  باقترابه من خوض تجربة احترافية جديدة لتلقيه”3″ عروض من أندية جزائرية  بقيادة شباب بلوزداد، شباب بوعريريج، وشباب قسطنينة.
وقالت الصحافة  الجزائرية إنّ نادي شباب قسطنينة دخل في مفاوضاتٍ مع لاعب المريخ محمد عبد  الرحمن بصورة رسمية، وأشارت إلى أنّه بات خيارًا للأندية لدعم صفوفها.
وعنونت صحيفة النصر”السوداني الغربال آخر المقترحين على إدارة السنافر”.
وأشارت  إلى أنّ إدارة النادي الرياضي القسنطيني تلقى اقتراحًا في الساعات الماضية  من طرف أحد الوكلاء اللاعبين بخصوص صانع ألعاب المريخ السوداني محمد عبد  الرحمن.
وأكّدت الصحيفة أنّ المسيرين معجبون بإمكانات اللاعب، لكّنهم  يتخوّفون من الإصابة التي تعرّض لها في وقتٍ سابق على مستوى الركبة والتي  جعلته يبتعد عن الميادين فترة طويلة امتدّت لأربعة أشهر.
وقال لاعب  المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه تلقى اتصالاتٍ رسمية  من ثلاثة أندية جزائرية، مبديًا ترحيبه بخوض تجربة احترافية جديدة، معتبرًا  أنّها ستكون نقلة كبيرة له.
وأضاف” تلقيت اتصالاً رسميًا من نادي  شباب بوعريريج، وأبدى حرصه على التعاقد معي، كما تلقيت اتصالاتٍ من ناديي  شباب بلوزداد وشباب قسطنينة”.
ووفق مصدر موثوق لـ”باج نيوز”،فإنّ  اللاعب طلب من مسؤولي الأندية الجزائرية إرسال العقودات تحوي المقدّم  والراتب الشهري لدراستها ومن ثم الموافقة على العرض الأفضل.
وأشارت  مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ محمد عبد الرحمن يرغب في تجديد تعاقده مع نادي  المريخ، والاستمرار لفترة أخرى بعد نهاية عقده في أكتوبر المنصرم، وأنّه في  انتظار العرض الرسمي من النادي الأحمر لإكمال الاتفاق.
ولا تعد هذه  المرة الأولى التي يتلقى فيه اللاعب عروضًا من أندية جزائرية، وسبق أنّ  تلقى اتصالات من نادي مولودية الجزائر في العام الماضي بعد تألقه مع المريخ  في البطولة العربية.
ويتواجد اللاعب الشهير بـ”الغربال” حاليًا في  العاصمة القطرية الدوحة، للتعافي من إصابة أبعدته عن المشاركة مع فريقه منذ  بداية الموسم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط فنية هامة عن لقاء صقور الجديان وجنوب أفريقيا
.
.
* سوء التمرير وضعف الضغط على الخصم أثناء استحواذه على الكرة والكنترول السيء في التحكم في الاستلام، وهي من أبجديات كرة القدم الأولية والتي تكاد تكون معدومة لدي لاعبي المنتخب الوطني وظهرت جليا" أمس من خلال مباراة الأمس .
* بطء قلبا دفاع منتخبنا الوطني، أحدهم يلعب بقدم واحدة أمام هجوم سريع يتمتع بالمهارة العالية في الإختراق والمرور، إضافة للشرود الذهني والوقوف الخاطئ في خط ستة.
* رهبة لاعبي المنتخب وخوفهم من المباراة ولاعبي جنوب أفريقيا، ظهر في أخطاء التمرير المتكررة وترك المساحات خالية لهم والتي تنتج بسبب عدم التهيئة النفسية قبل المباراة لزرع الثقة وبث روح التحدي في نفوسهم وهي مسؤولية الجهاز الفني.
* ضعف قراءات الجهاز الفني للمباراة ولخصمه وعدم مفاجأة مدرب جنوب أفريقيا بتشكيلة خلاف التي لعبت أمام ساوتومي ولو بإدخال عنصر من العناصر مثل يسن حامد أو ياسر مزمل.
* الإعتماد على نفس التشكيلة في مباراة خارج الأرض، لا تعني بأنها قد تكون الأفضل، فمباريات أخرى تتطلب لاعبين معينين لتنفيذ مهام محددة للخروج بنتيجة إيجابية .
* منتخب جنوب أفريقيا كان في الإمكان أفضل مما كان، لم يكن ذلك المنتخب القوي وكان بقليل من الشجاعة والجراءة للاعبي منتخبنا أن يحرجوه بالتعادل على ملعبه ووسط جماهيره.
* تحسن أداء المنتخب في الشوط الثاني جاء بعد استشعار لاعبينا أن خصمهم يمكن أن ينالوا من شباكه، وسعوا باجتهاد في كرتي رمضان عجب وابو عاقلة، لكن قلة التركيز أضاعت هذه الفرص.
* إخراج شيبوب قرار صحيح فاللاعب أغلب تمريراته خاطئة وأضاع جهده في الجري وسوء التمرير في النهاية، بديله الشغيل لم يكن أفضل حال منه على الرغم من تخفيفه للضغط على أبو عاقلة، وتحسن أداءه بعد دخول نزار حامد، وتوقعنا دخول يسن حامد لتحريك الوسط ولكن...!!
* تبديل التش لم يكن صحيح فاللاعب كان أشجع لاعبي المنتخب في الاختراق والمراوغة والتوجهة نحو مرمى الخصم ولم يجد المسانده لتمترس زملاءه في الخلف.
* البداية لو كانت بياسر مزمل لارهق دفاع جنوب أفريقيا بسرعاته مع تمريرات التش، لكن الكرواتي عكس الصورة.
* أبو عشرين حارس المنتخب تألق لافت ومستوى مميز، انقذ أهداف محققة وكان صاحي تماما ولا يسأل عن هدف جنوب أفريقيا الوحيد الذي جاء عبر هدية المدافع بوي وسوء تمركز بقية لاعبي الخط الخلفي في التغطية والضغط.
* السمؤال ميرغني لعب بروح عالية وكان أكثر لاعبي المنتخب حماسا في الضغط على الخصم واستخلاص الكرة، لكنه عانى من نفس مشكلة بقية لاعبي صقور الجديان وهي أخطاء التمرير .
* صقور الجديان لا تملك لاعب وسط من طينة الكبار ولا مهاجم شباك في المباريات الحاسمة، المتواجدين حاليا" في القائمة ليسوا أفضل العناصر في السودان فهناك الأفضل والاجدر لتمثيل المنتخب .
* عيوب اللاعب السوداني تمثلت أمس وباسوا صورة في المباراة، ما يؤكد أن المراحل السنية والكيفية التي تخرج لنا لاعب متدرج تدرج سليم في كرة القدم يجب أن يكون الشغل الشاغل للمهتمين بالرياضة السودانية.
* هذا الجهاز الفني ليس لديه ما يقدمه للمنتخب الوطني، ضعف قراءات واتخاذ قرارات ولا ندري لماذا يستمر حتى الآن؟
* كل نتائج المنتخب الوطني الإيجابية هي اجتهاد لاعبين ولا علاقة لها بأي فكر تدريبي.
* بعد هروب هذا الكرواتي المغمور لماذا اعاده شداد؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على اسد: التسجيلات تدار في سرية تامة ولم نفتح ملف الاجانب
.
.
كشف السيد على اسد عضو مجلس المريخ ومساعد رئيس النادي ان ملف التسجيلات يدار في سرية تامة وقال ان ملف اللاعبين الاجانب لم يفتح بعد ونفي ما تداول بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وقال انهم في المريخ لم يفوضوا اي شخص لمقابلة اي لاعب او وكيل لاعبين وعن تفاوض المريخ مع الشيخ موكورو قال انه حديث لا اساس له من الصحة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
حازم مؤتمر وطني في طريقه للمريخ
.
.
ابت نفس بعض المريخاب المخلوعين مع نظام البشير الا وان يعودوا مجددا عبر وسيلة يتحكمون بها على مقاليد العمل في المريخ وهي ان يأتوا بفارق جديد بعد استقالة الاخ جمال الوالي وكانت السهام تشير الى الشاب القنصل الذي اتي به المؤتمر الوطني ليكون بديل سوداكال في مواجهة ابو اواب.
لا ادري كيف يصر بعض المؤتمرجية والكيزان على توريط المريخ في صفقة جديدة مع المؤتمر الوطني الذي جعل من المريخ مطلوب لدى محكمة كاس في قضايا عديدة آخر قضية غارزيتو.
لا غبار ان يكون حازم عضوا بالمريخ ولكن ان يصر حازم على ان يحمل في حافلته الجديدة جوغة من المؤتمر الطني الذي اضاع هيبة المريخ وجعله ضيعة من ضيع واملاك الصبية الذين ورطوه في قضايا هو في غني عنها.
لا تسمح جماهير المريخ بان يتولى حازم الذي رفض المساهمة في اعادة قيد كابتن المريخ امير كمال بفلس واحد ورفض ان يساهم في انقاذ المريخ من الورطة التي سببها له جمال الوالي ورفاقه والوقوف مع بقية رجالات المريخ لانقاذ المريخ من مطبات المؤتمر الوطني.
الوالي ورفاهم اتي بهم المؤتمر الوطني والقنصل الذي عمل في عهد حكومة المؤتمر الوطني حازم مصطفى الذي رفض حل مشاكل المريخ بحجة انه لن يساهم الا بعد ذهاب سوداكال عليه ان ينتظر مريخ آخر ليحكمه.
المريخ اكبر من التهديد والوعيد.
المريخ ليس قطعة خبز ولا قفة خضار يا حازم المريخ قطعة من نار فانت لن تستطيع تحملها على الاطلاق فارجوك العب بعيد.
متفرقات
في الاخبار ان قيادات مجلس الاهلي رفضوا توجيهات الفاتح التوم واكدوا انهم احرار وسيفعلون ما يريدون.
الفاتح كان يوجه المجلس مثل لعبة الشطرنج ولكن جاء الرد قاسيا.
صحيح ان خبرات بعض من اعضاء المجلس قليلة ولكن سنين الفاتح التوم سنة واحدة مكررة 20 سنة.
على الفاتح ان يترك الفرسان في حالهم ويدعهم يعملون ويجهزون للجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الاساسي
اخيرا
تنظيم شباب الاهلي الخرطوم يستعد بقوة للاطاحة بالقيادة الهشة من نادي الفرسان
التنظيم يضم مجموعة مميزة وفعالة وفاعلة تستطيع ان تحدث التغيير
الشباب وقود الثورة وحامي حمي الرياضة
اخيرا جدا
حتى لو رفع الفاتح سقف العضوية لالف جنيه فانه لن يستطيع ابعاد ابناء النادي من مسرح الاحداث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة الدوحة تفي بوعدها وتحسم صفقة غربال المريخ
.
.
كشفت مصادر اعلامية  ان رابطة المريخ بالدوحة قد اوفت بوعدها تماما لجماهير المريخ حينما التزمت باعادة قيد اللاعب الغربال وتفيد المصادر ان الرابطة قامت بتسليم اللاعب ثلاثة مليار جنيه على ان يتكفل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بمرتبات اللاعب لثلاث سنوات وهي 10 الف جنيه لكل شهر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رابطة الدوحة تفي بوعدها وتحسم صفقة غربال المريخ
.
.
كشفت مصادر اعلامية  ان رابطة المريخ بالدوحة قد اوفت بوعدها تماما لجماهير المريخ حينما التزمت باعادة قيد اللاعب الغربال وتفيد المصادر ان الرابطة قامت بتسليم اللاعب ثلاثة مليار جنيه على ان يتكفل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بمرتبات اللاعب لثلاث سنوات وهي 10 الف جنيه لكل شهر



عفوا كسلاوى
الف مبروك رابطة الحلوين بالدوحة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطلب تحويل مباراة الهلال لملعب الخرطوم
المكتب الاعلامي
تقدم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بطلب للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص تحويل مباراته المعلنة يوم الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري امام الهلال ضمن الدوري الممتاز من استاده الي الملعب العتيق بالخرطوم وذلك نسبة لسوء ارضية ملعب المريخ  وعدم صلاحيتة ولان الاصلاحات الجارية لن تكتمل بحلول موعد المباراة . هذا وينتظر المريخ  موافقة الاتحاد علي الطلب.
*

----------

